#  Alternativmedizin >  Alternativmedizin kritisch betrachtet >   Impfkritik - Verantwortungslose Panikmache oder berechtigte Skepsis ? >

## Pianoman

*Impfkritik - Verantwortunglose Panikmache oder berechtigte Skepis ?*     *Schutzimpfungen haben - neben der Therapie mit Antibiotika  als medizinisches Verfahren wohl die meisten Menschenleben gerettet.*   *Sie verhindern Infektionen, schwächen den Krankheitsverlauf ab, reduzieren wesentlich Komplikationen und Spätfolgen.*   *Schutzimpfungen sind so erfolgreich, dass einige schwere Erkrankungen, die oftmals als Epidemien auftraten, heute so gut wie ausgerottet sind.*  *Schutzimpfungen schützen den Einzelnen, und dienen genau so auch der kollektiven Immunisierung; und schützen damit wiederum diejenigen, die nicht immunisiert werden können, bzw. immunisiert sind.*   Wegen des Erfolges der Schutzimpfungen sind heute einige Erkrankungen aus dem Gedächtnis der Menschen verschwunden, selbst viele Ärzte kennen bestimmte Infektionskrankheiten  dank des umfassenden Impfschutzes der Bevölkerung  nur noch aus dem Lehrbuch. 
Weil die Bedrohung durch bestimmte Infektionskrankheiten eben nicht mehr allgegenwärtig ist, ist in den letzten Jahren eine zunehmende Impfmüdigkeit festzustellen, die von der Ärzteschaft mit großer Sorge betrachtet wird.    *Impfgegner im Internet*  Viel bedenklicher ist jedoch die Diskussion über den grundsätzlichen Wert von Schutzimpfungen, die von Ideologen der Alternativheiler-Branche intensiv - vor allem im Internet - geführt wird.   Hintergrund sind religiöse und weltanschauliche Ressentiments, die Zugehörigkeit zu Sekten, oder bspw. sie Identifikation mit einem bestimmte Alternativheilerischen Verfahren, wie der* Homöopathie* oder der *Anthroposophie*.   Die von diesen Seiten gegen Schutzimpfungen vorgebrachte Argumente sind medizinisch nicht haltbar, enthalten regelmässig Unwahrheiten, und sind tendenziös.   Wie schon erwähnt, findet die Verbreitung impfkritischer Ideologie hauptsächlich im Internet statt. Dabei ist für den medizinischen Laien i.d. Regel nicht ersichtlich, dass die bemüht wissenschaftlich auftretenden Seiten von ausgewiesenen Impfgegener betrieben werden.  Eine Liste von üblen Zeitgenossen  deren Ratschläge im Zusammenhang mit Impfungen  tödlich sein können, veröffentlich und aktualisiert Esowatch.    *http://esowatch.com/index.php?title=Impfgegner* 
Sollten Sie - auf der Suche nach Informationen auf Webseiten landen, die mit den Namen der Esowatch-Liste in Verbindung zu bringen sind, sollten Sie den dort aufgestellten Behauptungen mit äußerster Skepsis begegnen.  
Ganz dringend  *für eine neutrale, ideologiefreie Aufklärung*  empfehle ich die Lektüre der nachfolgenden verlinkten Seiten:    *http://www.kindergesundheit-info.de/617.0.html* *http://www.aekstmk.or.at/formulare/impfgegner.pdf* *http://www.rki.de/DE/Content/Infekt/Impfen/impfen__node.html*   *Zu Inhalt und Ziel dieses Threads:* 
In diesem Thead sollen Fragestellungen zum Thema Impfen erörtert werden, die im direkten Zusammenhang mit einem Alternativheilerischen oder paramedizinischen Verfahren entstanden sind. 
Besondere Aufmerksamkeit erfahren dabei die Behauptungen ausgewiesener Impfgegner.

----------


## Pianoman

Anlass, das Thema Impfkritik im Bereich Alternativmedizin zu eröffnen, war u.a. ein Beitrag des Foristen Roman, der (nach Ansicht des Verfassers) auch in anderen Foren auftritt, und  - nur provozierend - ähnliche Statements wie das nachfolgende abgibt:    

> _Beitrag Roman_    _Honöopathie ist das einzige, was noch gegen einen Impfschaden hilft! Wieso sollte sich schlecht sein? Eine Impfung schadet dem organismus nur, und Antibiotisches Giftgemisch erst recht! Wenn man ein Viertel des Reingewinns, das die Pharma in einem Jahr einnimmt, für die weitere erforschung der Homöopathie verwenden, würde die Pharma auch noch eine Krise erleben!_  _Wenn ein homöopath eine schulmedezinische behandlung empfiehlt, ist er kein richtiger homöopath! Ich glaube eher, dass es stimmt, dass schon zwei Mädchen an den Folgen der HPV-Impfung gestorben sind._

 Der Verfasser dieses Beitrags sah aus mehrfachen Gründen genötigt, auf diesen argumentativ hochwertigen Beitrag zu reagieren:    

> *Beitrag Pianoman*  _Hallo Roman,_  _abgesehen von der mehr als geschmacklosen Verwendung des grinsenden Smilie im Zusammenhang mit den ungeklärten (1) Todesfällen zweier junger Damen, und auch abgesehen von Ihrer schauderhaften Grammatik, bin ich wirklich dankbar für die informative Dichte Ihres Beitrags._  _Lassen Sie sich nicht von Ihrem Weg abbringen. Bleiben Sie der Homöopathie treu, besonders, wenn´s drauf ankommt. Versprechen Sie das ?_  _Endnote:_  _(1) Obwohl es keinen nachvollziehbaren Zusammenhang zwischen der Kritik an der angeblichen Wirksamkeit der Homöopathie und möglichen Impfschäden im Zusammenhang mit der Verwendung des Impfstoffes Gardasil gibt, soll hier natürlich auch auf diese Problematik eingegangen werden._    _1. Unstrittig ist, dass das Human Papilloma Virus (HPV) für die Entstehung von Cervix-Karzinomen (Gebärmutterhalskrebs) verantwortlich ist. Der deutsche Forscher Harald zur Hausen erhielt für die Erforschung der Zusammenhänge 2008 den Nobelpreis für Medizin._  http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zervixkarzinomhttp://www.dkfz-heidelberg.de/de/presse/pressemitteilungen/2008/dkfz_pm_08_51.php   _2. Gegen Virusinfektionen sind Impfungen möglich. Unstrittig ist, dass jede Impfung das Risiko eines Impfschadens beinhaltet. Es muss also immer abgewägt werden, welches Risiko eine Infektion für den betroffenen Patienten bedeutet._  _Unstrittig ist, dass die Risiko-Nutzen-Bewertung für fast alle Impfungen überwältigend gut ausfällt._   http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Impfungen#Wirksamkeit   _3. Die Kritik gegenüber den HPV-Impfstoffen ist u.a., dass die Risiko-Nutzen-Analyse bisher zumindest Zweifel aufkommen lässt. Hier findet eine umfängliche Diskussion statt._   http://www.arznei-telegramm.de/html/2007_06/0706057_01.html   _4. Die von Roman angesprochenen Todesfälle, die sich in Österreich ereigneten, fanden zeitnah mit einer HPV-Impfung statt. Einen ursächlichen Zusammenhang hat die Obduktion jedoch nicht ergeben. Allerdings konnte auch die Todesursache nicht explizit ermittelt werden, so dass ein Zusammenhang grundsätzlich nicht auszuschließen ist._  _Auch in den USA wurden Todesfälle zeitnah zur HPV-Impfung registriert und untersucht._  _Die Institutiton Judicial Watch hat die Todesfälle dokumentiert, derzeit ist ein Zusammenhang mit der Impfung hier auszuschließen._   http://www.arznei-telegramm.de/register/0802500.pdfhttp://www.aerzteblatt-studieren.de/doc.asp?docId=105626http://www.judicialwatch.org/archive/2007/GardasilVAERSDeaths.pdf  _5. Interessant wäre es, im Zusammenhang mit dem Beitrag des Foristen Roman, doch einmal zu erfahren, welche Therapiemethoden die Homöopathie bei einem Cervix-Karzinom anzubieten hat ?_  _Das wäre nämlich ein Fall, wo es drauf ankommt._

 Leider - aber für solche Forentrolle üblich - antwortete nicht Roman auf diesen Beitrag, sondern die für phantasiegestützte Gedankenfreiheit bekannte Foristin Justitia:    

> _Beitrag Justitia_  _Einfach mal gerechnet._ _http://www.zeit.de/2009/04/Glosse_   _"Den Impfkritikern ist zuzugestehen, dass der mögliche Schaden durch eine Infektion abgewogen werden muss gegen die Nebenwirkungen einer Impfung. Für die Masern Impfung fällt die Bilanz allerdings eindeutig aus: Bei Ungeimpften tritt bei rund 20.000 Infektionsfällen eine oft tödliche Hirnentzündung auf. Nach Hunderttausenden Impfungen hingegen wurden beim Paul-Ehrlich-Institut 15 Todesfälle in Verbindung mit dem Kombinationsimpfstoff gegen Mumps, Masern und Röteln gebracht (und das, ohne dass damit ein ursächlicher Zusammenhang bewiesen wäre). Viele Langzeitschäden werden zwar gern behauptet, sind aber bisher nicht belegt. Gleichwohl lehnen manche Ärzte und Eltern aus ideologischen Gründen noch immer die Impfung ab  oder vergessen den zweiten Impftermin."_  _http://www.bkk-lv-bayern.de/bkk-barr..._klassiker.pdf_  _Eine Hirnentzündung (Masern-Enzephalitis ) ist die schwerste Komplikation. 20 Prozent der Betroffenen sterben daran, 20 bis 30 % der Überlebenden behalten Folgeschäden des Gehirns._  _Also im Fall a) keine Imfung, habe ich eine eventuell tödliche Hirnentzündung bei 20000 Kindern._   _Bei 100000 nicht geimpften Kindern, besteht die statistische Wahrscheinlichkeit dass 5 davon eine Hirnentzündung entwickeln. Dann besteht die statistische Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass 20% daran versterben werden. Ein Todesfall bei nicht geeimpften 100000 Kindern. (nicht in die Statistik eingeflossen ist dabei die Möglichkeit, dass ein Nichtgeimpfter gar nicht an Masern erkrankt)_  _Dem gegenüber stehen 15 Todesfälle bei mehreren (wieviel?) 100000 Kindern bei Variante B. (geimpfte Kinder). Selbst wenn ich jetzt 900000 Impfungen zu Grunde lege habe ich rein rechnerisch bei den Nicht geimpften eine bessere Statistik (nur auf die Todesfälle bezogen), nämlich 9 Todesfälle im Vergleich zu 15 Todesfällen._ _Zitat: Abgewogen werden muss gegen die Nebenwirkungen einer Impfung. Für die Masern Impfung fällt die Bilanz allerdings eindeutig aus._ _Bei meiner Rechnung fällt sie eindeutig auf besser "Nicht impfen" aus. Wenn ich da jetzt einen Rechenfehler drin haben sollte, kann man mich gern darauf aufmerksam machen._  _Mein Bruder hatte diese Hirnentzündung übrigens auch als 6 jähriger. Wir hatten aber zuvor die Polioschluckimpfung erhalten und dann die Masern bekommen. Mein Bruder hat die Hirnentzündung ohne jegliche bleibenden Schäden überstanden. Es blieb allerdings ungeklärt ob der Polio Virus oder der Masern Virus der Auslöser war._

 Zu dieser Milchmädchenrechnung ist nun einiges zu sagen:  Zuerst einmal ist der Sinn einer Impfung nicht nur die Verhinderung einer möglichen Anzahl von Todesfällen als Folge der Infektion, sondern um die Verhinderung schwerwiegender körperlicher und geistiger Beeinträchtigung.   Beispielsweise ist die mögliche Folge einer Otitis media als Komplikation der Masern-Infektion die andauernde Beeinträchtigung des Gehörs bis zur Taubheit.    Weiterhin ist zu erwähnen, dass die Kausalität zwischen den Impfungen und den Todesfällen - *(...)*_Nach Hunderttausenden Impfungen hingegen wurden beim Paul-Ehrlich-Institut 15 Todesfälle in Verbindung mit dem Kombinationsimpfstoff gegen Mumps, Masern und Röteln gebracht (und das, ohne dass damit ein ursächlicher Zusammenhang bewiesen wäre)._ ganz offensichtich nicht schlüssig bewiesen wurde, so dass die Rechnung von "Justitia" ohnehin nur hypothetischer Natur ist.   Und nicht zuletzt auch, dass eine konsequente Durchimpfung der Bevölkerung das Masernvirus möglicherweise für immer auszurotten in der Lage wäre, bzw. das Auftreten der Erkrankung gegen Null streben lässt.    Die Foristin Muschel kommentierte allerdings als erste den Beitrag von Justitia bzw. reagierte ebenfalls auf den Eingangsbeitrag von Roman   

> *Beitrag Muschel*  _@ Ulrike, Du würdest also Dein Kind NICHT gegen Masern impfen lassen?_   _Vielleicht sogar noch mit Deinem Kind auf eine dieser berüchtigten Masern-Parties gehen?_  _Zu den Todesfällen bzgl. der Gardasil-Impfung:_   _Es besteht nach wie vor ein großer Zweifel daran, daß der Impfstoff schuld an dem Tod der Mädchen ist._  _Wir hatten gerade in der Praxis (ich bin bei einem Gyn. tätig) die Diskussion, daß wir wirklich nur impfen, wenn das Mädel kerngesund ist, um mögliche Nebenwirkungen so gering wie möglich zu halten. Bei Erkältungen, Magen-Darm-Geschichten, bei gerade sehr starker Allergie (z.B. zur Zeit auf Frühblüher) etc. wird später geimpft, ausnahmslos._   _Zitat Roman: __Ich glaube eher__, dass es stimmt, dass schon zwei Mädchen an den Folgen der HPV-Impfung gestorben sind._  _Und @ Roman, glauben können Sie, was Sie wollen: Bringen Sie mir Fakten und Beweise, daß an Ihren Aussagen mehr dran ist als eine orthographische Fehlleistung!_   _Gruß, Andrea_

 Weitergeführt wurde die Diskussion nun von der Foristin Mipasa, die sich auf Pressemeldungen in Sachen HPV / Gardasil bezog:    

> _Beitrag Mipasa_  _Leider stimmt das mit den Todesfällen. Es gab einen in Deutschland und einen Fall in Österreich. Beide Frauen hatten kurz vorher diese HPV Impfung bekommen und die Impfung wurde mit dem Tod dieser Frauen in Verbindung gebracht._ _Es gab darüber letztes Jahr einen Bericht im TV wo auch aufgedeckt wurde das Forscher versucht haben Nebenwirkungen der HPV Impfung zu vertuschen._ _Viele Mädels haben mit schweren Nebenwirkungen zu kämpfen, auch heute noch._ _Dieser Bericht lief vor 2-3 Tagen im Stern TV ._ _Der das Nachgewiesen hat war übrigens Klaus Hartmann Medzinier und Gutachter, der am Paul Ehrlich Institut tätig war._

 Auch dieser Beitrag kann so nicht stehen gelassen werden.   Abgesehen vom Kommentar von "Muschel",    

> _Beitrag "Muschel"_  _Verallgemeinerungen und Sensations-TV. Sonst noch was?_

   dessen Feststellung man nur zustimmen kann, ist es bis heute ungeklärt, ob die Todesfälle ursächlich mit Gardasil in Verbindung gebracht werden können.   Die Obduktion hat jedenfalls keinen schlüssigen Zusammenhang erbracht.   Richtig ist nur, dass die Todesfälle zeitnah mit der erfolgten Impfungen aufgetreten sind. Zeitnah mit der Impfung haben sich aber auch viele andere Dinge ereignet.   Weiterhin gibt es in jeder Altersgruppe einige unerklärbare Todesfälle, bei denen auch noch so gründliche Obduktionen keinen konkreten Anlass z.B. für einen plötzlichen Herzstillstand feststellen können. Die Größenordnung solcher ungeklärter Todesfälle betrug in Deutschland im Jahr 2006 in der Altersklasse 15-20 Jahren 58 Fälle, davon 22 weiblichen Geschlechts bei einer Gesamtzahl von 2,23 Millionen. Hier wird deutlich, dass solche ungeklärten Todesfälle vorkommen können, ohne das es nachvollziehbare Ursachen gibt.   Auch die von Judicial Watch im Zusammenhang mit der HPV-Impfung registrierten Fälle weisen Todesursachen auf, bei denen eine Kausalbeziehung zur Impfung nur äußerst schwerlich herzustellen ist.   Im Zusammenhang mit Todesfällen - zeitnah mit der Maser-Röteln-Mumps-Impfungen - sei auch ein weiteres Mal auf die Milchmädchenrechnung von "Justitia" hingewiesen.    *Hier - wie auch in vielen anderen Diskussionen zum Thema - wird Kausalität mit Korrelation verwechselt: Dort, wo Korrelationen auftreten, also Ereignisse in einem zeitlichen Zusammenhang stehen, drängen sich - meist fälschlicherweise - Kausalitäten auf.*    Wir haben in Deutschland eine Geburtenhäufung im Frühjahr, zeitgleich mit der Heimkehr der Störche aus ihren Winterquartieren. Der daraus entstandene Aberglaube ist jedem bekannt, und ein Zusammenhang ließe sich anhand der Korrelation der Ereignisse annehmen. Über die Kausalität brauchen wir in diesem Beispiel jedoch wohl nicht zu reden.  Das Thema Gardasil veranlasste "Justitia" allerdings noch zu einem weiteren Beitrag, bei dem es wohl mehr darum ging, dem Verfasser unlautere Argumentation zu unterstellen:   

> *Beitrag "Justitia"*  _@ Pianoman,_ _Zitat: Die Institutiton hat die Todesfälle dokumentiert, derzeit ist ein Zusammenhang mit der Impfung hier auszuschließen_ _Wo steht das? Ein Zusammenhang wurde nicht ausgeschlossen!_   _In dem von Ihnen eingestelltem link:_ _http://www.arznei-telegramm.de/register/0802500.pdf_ _kommt man sogar zu folgendem Ergebnis:_ _(...) Eine Empfehlung der HPV-Impfung lässt sich daher unseres Erachtens derzeit_ _nicht begründen._

   Auch hierzu einige Anmerkungen:  Wie schon w.o. angemerkt, hat Judicial Watch Todesfälle registriert. In den Bulletins ist zu lesen, dass zwei der drei Todesfälle durch thromboembolisches Geschehen verursacht wurde. Beide Patientinnen nahmen Kontrazeptiva, bei denen diese Nebenwirkungen auftreten können. Die dritte Patientin litt und verstarb an einer Myokarditis.  Die Aussage des Arznei-Telegramms bezog sich keinesfalls auf die Todesfälle, sondern auf den nach Ansicht von A-T nicht ausreichend geklärten Nutzen der Impfung.  Gerade in einer solchen die Diskussion sollten derartige Zusammenhänge aber sehr genau dargestellt werden.   Zusammenfassung:   Die Diskussion, die sich sehr schnell vom eigentlichen Anlass, nämlich der Behauptung des Foristen "Roman" - *Homöopathie könnte Impfschäden beseitigen* - entfernt hat, zeigt, wie engagiert und leider auch uninformiert oder tendenziös derzeit dieses Thema erörtert wird.  Fakt ist, Impfungen haben einer große Zahl Menschen das Leben gerettet bzw. sie vor schwerwiegenden Behinderungen und gesundheitlichen Beeinträchtigungen bewahrt. Deshalb, so zeigt die Realität, lässt sich eine absolut impfkritische Position kaum ernsthaft vertreten.  Mod. Urologiker drückte diesen Sachverhalt unmißverständlich aus:    

> _Beitrag "Urologiker"_  _Kurz eingeworfen etwas ganz allgemein zu Impfungen: Sie stellen neben den Antibiotika (die übrigens witzigerweise ähnlich häufig durch med. Laien in Mißkredit gebracht werden) die effektivsten schulmedizinischen Therapeutika dar._  _Gruß, logiker_

 Auch Admin. Starbuck äußerte sich ähnlich deutlich:    

> _Beitrag "Starbuck"_  _Ach waren das noch schöne Zeiten ohne die ganzen Impfungen._  _Die Pocken zum Beispiel waren ne "lustige" Krankheit._ _Da sind bestimmt auch ein paar Todesfälle in Zusammenhang mit der Impfung aufgetreten._ _Hätte man mal lieber nicht geimpft..... oder war es vielleicht doch besser konsequent zu impfen?_

----------


## Justitia

> Zu dieser Milchmädchenrechnung ist nun einiges zu sagen:  Zuerst einmal ist der Sinn einer Impfung nicht nur die Verhinderung einer möglichen Anzahl von Todesfällen als Folge der Infektion, sondern um die Verhinderung schwerwiegender körperlicher und geistiger Beeinträchtigung.   Beispielsweise ist die mögliche Folge einer Otitis media als Komplikation der Masern-Infektion die andauernde Beeinträchtigung des Gehörs bis zur Taubheit.

 Ich habe lediglich Anzahl Todesfälle mit Anzahl Todesfälle verglichen. Sie mögen entschuldigen, aber das was eine Mutter auf keinen Fall möchte ist ein totes Kind.
Die Zahlen kommen von Impfbefürwortern. Mir scheint es als würde man davon ausgehen, dass einfach Niemand nachrechnet.
Wenn Sie Schäden in die statistische Auswertung mit einbeziehen wollen, dann müssen Sie Impfschäden mit Schäden von Nichtgeimpften durch Erkrankung vergleichen. Bei dem eingestelltem link ging es aber ausschließlich um Todesfolgen.

----------


## StarBuG

und genau deshalb ist es eine Milchmädchenrechnung.

----------


## Patientenschubser

... jedwede weitere Beantwortung oder Erklärung ist (leider) völlig unnötig da sie beim User nicht ankommmt.... 
Nur im Rahmen der Homoöpathie können Äpfel mit Birnen verglichen werden, und durch Pflaumen geteilt werden....... 
*doppelseuftz*

----------


## MIPASA

Gibt es eigentlich noch diese Pockenimpfungen ? Ich meine jetzt nicht die Windpocken.
Die sind ja in den normalen Kinderimpfungen dabei , ich meine diese hmmm... wie erkläre ich das jetzt also mein Vater z.b. der hat noch so eine Narbe am Arm, meine ältere Schwester auch, ich hab sie nicht. Da gibt es doch noch so andere Pocken, die im Mittelalter die Pest ausgelöst haben. Komme da jetzt nicht drauf. Aber gibt es das  noch? Oder ist die Krankheit nu völlig ausgerottet das man nicht mehr dagegen impft !?

----------


## StarBuG

Die Pocken sind seit 1977 offiziell ausgerottet. 
Es gibt nur noch einige Stämme in den Labors der Millitärs. 
Und weil sie durch Impfkampagnen ausgerottet wurden, wird auch nicht mehr geimpft.  :Zwinker:  
Die Pest ist eine völlig andere Krankheit.

----------


## Justitia

@ Pianoman,   

> Die Aussage des Arznei-Telegramms bezog sich keinesfalls auf die Todesfälle, sondern auf den nach Ansicht von A-T nicht ausreichend geklärten Nutzen der Impfung.  Gerade in einer solchen die Diskussion sollten derartige Zusammenhänge aber sehr genau dargestellt werden.

 Da haben Sie aber mal wieder sehr frei ausgelegt. 
Es wurde ausdrücklich zu den Todesfällen Stellung genommen. Es wurde auch extra darauf hingewiesen, dass es noch einen Unterschied zwischen Todesfällen unklarer Ursache und unklaren plötzlichen Todesfällen gibt. Die Zahl 22 bezog sich nur auf unklare Ursache und nicht auf plötzliche Todesfälle unklarer Ursache. 
In dem Artikel wurde auch ganz klar dargestellt, dass weder bewiesen werden konnte, dass ein Zusammenhang zwischen Impfung und Todesfall besteht, noch bewiesen werden kann, dass kein Zusammenhang besteht (Wie Sie es uns ja suggerieren wollten mit den Worten: "ein Zusammenhang wurde ausgeschlossen". 
Es wurde auch noch darauf hingewiesen, dass man auch noch von einer Dunkelziffer ausgehen müßte. (Weil einfach keiner auf die Idee eines Zusammenhangs zwischen Todesfall und Impfung gekommen ist.)
Die Empfehlung nicht zu impfen entstand durch die dann erfolgte Nutzen-Risiko- Abwägung. Vielleicht könnte man ja noch bei einem hohen Nutzen, sozusagen Todesfälle billigend in Kauf nehmen, aber selbst dieser ist ja nicht gesichert.      

> _Beitrag „Roman“    Honöopathie ist das einzige, was noch gegen einen Impfschaden hilft!_

 Ich habe mit einer Mutter von Zwillingen gesprochen, die nicht mehr geimpft hatte, nach dem es zu Reaktionen immunologischer Art bei einem der beiden Kinder nach einer Impfung gekommen ist. 
Als sich eins der Kinder verletzte, hat sie es gegen Tetanus impfen lassen. Nach einer Woche sei es zu totaler Quaddelbildung am ganzen Körper des Kindes gekommen. Der behandelnde Arzt, hat einen möglichen Zusammenhang mit der Impfung verneint. 
Da die Mutter aber auch durchaus alternativ orientiert war, hat dann das potenzierte homöopathische Tetanusmittel (kann sein, dass dies jetzt nicht so homöopathisch sachgerecht von mir ausgedrückt ist) die Symptomatik zum verschwinden gebracht. Sie brauchen das jetzt sebstverständlich nicht zu glauben, aber vielleicht hilft es doch der ein oder anderen Mutter, falls es zu einer heftigen Impfreaktion kommen sollte, auch eine homöopathische Behandlung in Betracht zu ziehen.
Bei der Hyposensibilisierung im Rahmen der Allergiebehandlung wendet man ja eigentlich das gleiche Prinzip an. Man gibt "stark verdünntes" von dem , was zu einer überschießenden Reaktion des Immunsystems geführt hat und beruhigt dadurch das Immunsystem.

----------


## Christiane

> 1.) 
> Ich habe mit einer Mutter von Zwillingen gesprochen, die nicht mehr geimpft hatte, nach dem es zu Reaktionen immunologischer Art bei einem der beiden Kinder nach einer Impfung gekommen ist. 
> Als sich eins der Kinder verletzte, hat sie es gegen Tetanus impfen lassen. 
> 2.) 
> Nach einer Woche sei es zu totaler Quaddelbildung am ganzen Körper des Kindes gekommen. Der behandelnde Arzt, hat einen möglichen Zusammenhang mit der Impfung verneint.  
> 3.) 
> Bei der Hyposensibilisierung im Rahmen der Allergiebehandlung wendet man ja eigentlich das gleiche Prinzip an. Man gibt "stark verdünntes" von dem , was zu einer überschießenden Reaktion des Immunsystems geführt hat und beruhigt dadurch das Immunsystem.

 
zu Punkt 1.)
Und ich habe mit einer Krankenschwester gesprochen, die vor Jahren einen an Tetanus erkrankten Mann pflegen musste. Glaubt man ihrer Schilderung, hat das überhaupt keinen Spaß gemacht. Bei dieser und vielen anderen Erkrankungen fällt die Risiko-Nutzen-Abwägung eindeutig zugunsten der Impfung aus, da kann man auch mal eine Impfreaktion in Kauf nehmen.  
zu Punkt 2.)
Das Immunsystem beschäftigt sich sofort mit dem Impfstoff, nicht erst eine Woche danach. 
zu Punkt 3.)
Die Hyposensibilisierung kann man nicht wirklich mit der Homöpathie vergleichen. Bei der Hyposensibilisierung ist der Stoff nicht so stark verdünnt, daß er nicht mehr nachweisbar ist - es ist noch genügend Material vorhanden, um den Körper damit zu beschäftigen. Freilich wird keine Allergie auslösende Dosis gespritzt. Sie wird schrittweise erhöht. Das Immunsystem soll übrigens nicht beruhigt werden, sondern sich langsam an das Allergen gewöhnen, bis es nicht mehr als schädlich fehlinterpretiert wird. 
Gruß Christiane

----------


## Pianoman

> Als sich eins der Kinder verletzte, hat sie es gegen Tetanus impfen lassen. Nach einer Woche sei es zu totaler Quaddelbildung am ganzen Körper des Kindes gekommen. Der behandelnde Arzt, hat einen möglichen Zusammenhang mit der Impfung verneint.

  
Uiiih, Quaddeln am ganzen Körper, nach einer Woche. 
Anaphylaktische Reaktion mit Verzögerung. Und der Arzt verweigert es, die schwerwiegende Komplikation als "Impfschaden" zu registrieren. 
Es ist wirklich entsetzlich, wie bedenkenlos Ärzte mit ihren Patienten umgehen.  
Da hat irgendeiner der verbohrten Schulmediziner mal festgestellt, dass so ein erbärmlicher ubiquitärer Bodenkeim namens *Clostridium tetanie* im Schnitt 50 % seiner temporären Wirte nach Kreislauf- und Atmungsversagen oder mit einer Fettembolie nach krampfbedingten Knochenbrüchen in die Kiste befördert.  
Und das soll angeblich schon genug Anlass sein, um dagegen zu impfen ? 
Immerhin besteht doch die reale Chance von 1:2, den Wundstarrkrampf zu überleben. 
Bei solchen Wahrscheinlichkeiten brauch man doch keine lebensgefährliche Immunisierung, oder ?
Und man sieht ja, was dabei alles passieren kann. Quaddeln und so. Die reinste Katastrophe. 
Außerdem gibt´s ja bei uns kaum noch Tetanus-Erkrankungen, Nur anderswo. 
300.000 im Jahr. Aber die haben auch keine Homöopathie. Nicht wahr, Pippi Langstrumpf ?  
Und weil wir schon gerade bei der Homöopathie sind, Pippi, versprechen Sie mir, genau wie "Roman" Ihre nächste verschmutzte Wunde nur mit Homöopathika behandeln zu lassen ? Meinetwegen auch mit Beschüsslerchen. 
Nur nicht schulmedizinisch. 
Und auf keinen Fall humanes Hyperimmungammaglobulin. 
(Schreiben Sie sich den Begriff für den Besuch in der Notfallambulanz auf: Kein "Humanes Hyperimmungammaglobulin") 
Auf keinen Fall. 
Bitte !

----------


## Justitia

Hallo Christiane, 
zu Punkt 1) Ein Cousin von mir ist als Kind an Wunstarrkrampf, nach einem Tritt in einen Nagel, unter Qualen verstorben. Auch ich entscheide mich daher, nach Risiko-Nutzen Abwägung, für die Tetanus Impfung. 
Ich fand es aber nicht so toll, dass mir bei meiner letzten Auffrischung einfach eine Mehrfach Impfung verpasst wurde.
zu Punkt 2) "*Welche Nebenwirkungen können auftreten?*
An der Impfstelle treten bei etwa einem Fünftel der Geimpften sechs Stunden bis zwei Tage nach der Injektion Rötungen, Schwellungen oder Verhärtungen auf, die meist von alleine bald wieder verschwinden. Die Häufigkeit und Intensität dieser Reaktionen liegt in der Größenordnung wie bei der Diphtherie- und Keuchhusten-Impfung.
Gelegentlich tritt kurzes Fieber oder Übelkeit auf. Extrem selten klagen Patienten nach Auffrischungsimpfungen über starke Schwellungen um die Einstichstelle mit Beteiligung der Lymphknoten sowie - etwa zwei Wochen nach der Impfung - über Krankheitsgefühl, Hautausschlag sowie Gelenksschmerzen. Letzteres kann vor allem passieren, wenn Personen, die ihre Impfpässe immer wieder verlieren, nach Verletzungen zu häufig aufgefrischt werden - und schon bei vorhergehenden Impfungen deutliche Reaktionen an der Einstichstelle gezeigt haben." 
Hier wird der Zeitraum für Hautreaktionen mit 2 Wochen angegeben. Das Auftreten der Quaddeln nach einer Woche ist daher durchaus mit der Impfung in Verbindung zu bringen. 
Zu Punkt 3)  Ich hatte mich an anderer Stelle schon mal mit dem "Verdünnungsgrad" beschäftigt. Als Anfangsdosierung entspricht da auch eine D6 Potenz. Ziel ist bei der Hyposensibilisierung eine Toleranz zu erzeugen. Ich finde man kann dies auch als Beruhigung des Immunsystems bezeichnen. 
Überraschend fand ich während der Beschäftigung mit der Tetanusimpfung, dass die durchgemachte Krankheit keine Immunität erzeugt. Die Impfung tut dies wohl auch nicht zu 100 %. Genauere Zahlen habe ich aber leider nicht gefunden. 
Liebe Grüße Ulrike

----------


## urologiker

Nur mal so ganz am Rande eine ganz wesentliche Information: 
Selbstverständlich haben auch Impfungen Nebenwirkungen! Kein effektiver Wirkstoff ist ohne Nebenwirkungen. Da gilt es potentielle Wirkungen den möglichen Nebenwirkungen gegenüber zu stellen und abzuwägen. Und da gibt es gerade in Sachen Impfungen keine Frage, dass es sich um sinnvolle Wirkstoffe handelt! Im Gegensatz zu fast allen anderen Therapeutika (außer vll Antibiotika) haben diese nicht nur einen Effekt auf das Individuum, sondern sind für eine ganze Gesellschaft von Nutzen. Das sollte man unbedingt in die Gleichung mit einbeziehen! 
Übrigens ist es immer eine Frage der Dosis - bei allen, dem Menschen zugeführten Stoffen. Das gilt sogar für das Wasser, zu dem der Mensch ja zu mindestens 60% besteht. Auch zugeführtes Wasser kann schädlich sein, wenn man zuviel oder zu wenig zuführt. Übrigens erklärt dieser Zusammenhang auch ganz wunderbar, weshalb Homöopathika so wenig Nebenwirkungen haben...  :Grin:   
Gruß, logiker

----------


## katzograph

Medikamente *Impfung gegen Humanen Papillomaviren erneut überprüfen* 
Gebärmutterhalskrebs kann von Humanen Papillomaviren verursacht werden. Die Viren werden beim Geschlechtsverkehr übertragen; eine Schutzimpfung ist möglich. Doch der Nutzen der Massenimpfung soll nun noch einmal auf den Prüfstand.  
Die Viren werden unter anderem beim Geschlechtsverkehr übertragen, somit können auch Männer Träger der Krankheitserreger sein und Frauen infizieren. Doch es gibt die Möglichkeit, sich durch eine Impfung vor den Viren zu schützen. 
Mädchen im Alter zwischen zwölf und 17 Jahren haben in Deutschland seit Juni 2007 einen Anspruch darauf, dass die Kosten für die Immunisierung von der gesetzlichen Krankenversicherung (GKV) übernommen werden. In der Zwischenzeit sind jedoch unter Experten vermehrt Zweifel am Nutzen der Massenimpfung laut geworden. Gemäß der Zeitschrift „Ärztliche Praxis“ soll das Robert-Koch-Institut die Impfung deshalb noch einmal genau unter die Lupe nehmen. Würde sich dabei zeigen, dass der Nutzen der Impfkampagne nicht so groß ist wie zunächst angenommen, könnte die Immunisierung in Zukunft wieder aus dem Leistungskatalog der GKV genommen werden.  
Es scheint ja doch den einen oder anderen Arzt zu geben. der das in  d i e s e m  Fall
noch etwas genauer wissen möchte. 
Gruß
katzograph

----------


## StarBuG

Wie oben schon gesagt, es findet bei Impfungen eine ständige Nutzen Risiko Abwägung statt.
Und das eine neue Impfung hinterfragt wird, ist nichts schlechtes, sondern gut. 
Sollte sich herausstellen, dass die Impfung nicht den Nutzen bringt, der von ihr erwartet wird, dann wird sie nicht mehr von der StIKo empfohlen. 
Als Beispiel ist hier die Impfung gegen Tuberkulose zu nennen, 
die seit 1998 aufgrund mangelnder Wirksamkeit in Deutschland nicht mehr empfohlen wird. 
Wir (bösen) Ärzte haben doch tatsächlich den Wunsch, den Menschen zu helfen und nicht zu schaden.

----------


## katzograph

Ach Starbug, 
Ich habe das Thema nicht Impfkritik genannt und habe auch nie behauptet, dass Impfen Mist ist und spreche im Normalfall auch nicht von bösen Ärzten.
Ich habe eher den Eindruck, dass hier eine Überempfindlichkeit bei "unseren" Medizinern vorherrscht. Jemand, der mal etwas zu genau fragt oder gar es wagt, einen kritischen Beitrag einzustellen, wird meist gleich als Gegner oder sogar Feind hingestellt und notfalls durch Schließen des Themas von der angeblichen Verunsicherung Kranker ausgeschlossen. Auf eigentliche die Frage wird dann gar nicht 
mehr reagiert. Wenn ich z.B. frage, ob die Impfung und die Homöopathie eine wenn auch sehr geringe gemeinsame Grundidee haben könnten, so ist das fast schon Blasphemie. Wenn pianoman ein Link als besonders vorurteilsfreie Bearbeitung der Impfkritik empfielt und dann darin steht, dass es Ärzte gibt, die auch Homöopathie anwenden und dem Impfen sehr positiv zugetan sind, weil Impfen ihrer Ansicht eine Bestätigung des homöopathischen Prinzips Gleiches heilen durch Gleiches darstellt, dann bekommt das höhere Weihen. 
Dass die fast alle Ärzte immer bemüht sind, den Kranken zu helfen bezweifelt doch gar niemand. Aber Fragen, die etwas gegen den Stachel löcken, sollten nicht als Angriff verstanden werden, sondern als Bereicherung der Diskussion. 
In unserem Unternehmen begreifen wir Kritik von unseren Kunden als Chance, sie  auch noch nachtäglich davon zu überzeugen, dass sie ihr Geld bei uns gut angelegt haben.
Einen Verunsicherten oder gar Kritiker zu überzeugen ist allemal besser, als ihn mundtot zu machen. 
Gruß
katzograph

----------


## Pianoman

@Katzograph 
Die Homopathie scheint sich in der Thematik nicht wirklich einig zu sein. Zumindest aber hat man den Eindruck, dass die an Eindeutigkeit kam zu übertreffende Aussage des DZVÄ bei den Glaubulisten noch nicht angekommen ist.  
Auf der Website des Deutschen Zentralvereins Homoöpathischer Ärzte (DZHVÄ) ist folgendes zu lesen:    

> Es gibt keine „homöopathischen Impfungen“. *Kein homöopathisches Mittel ist in der Lage, eine nachweisbare Immunisierung hervorzurufen.* Vor dem Ersatz einer notwendigen Impfung durch die Einnahme homöopathischer Medikamente wird gewarnt. (1)

 Man ist geneigt zu sagen: Wen wundert´s !  
Hatte doch Hahnemann als Begründer der Homöopathie, wie auch alle anderen seiner Zeitgenossen vor rund 250 Jahren, nur sehr geringe Kenntnisse über die Ätiologie (2), die heute die Wissenschaftsmedizin bestimmt.  
Nicht zuletzt dadurch begründet sich die Selbstverständlichkeit der Aussage des DZVHÄ.  
Um nachzuvollziehen, wie sich die Vorstellungen von den Auslösern einer (Infektions)Krankheit seit Hahnemann verändert hat, ist ein kurzer Rückblick in die Geschichte der naturwissenschaftlich fundierten Medizin hilfreich: 
Infektionskrankheiten sind - im Gegensatz zu ihren Ursachen - seit Jahrtausenden bekannt.Das Wissen über ihre Ursachen jedoch *höchsten 100 Jahre* alt.  
Erste Ansätze einer systematischen Erforschung sind zu Beginn des wissenschaftlichen Zeitalters, also etwa ab dem 16. Jhdt. zu verzeichnen. Festgestellt wurden dabei vor allem Übertragungswege und die Krankheitsentwicklung. (3)
Der wesentliche Erkenntnisschub erfolgte dann durch die Entwicklung optischer Linsen, und den ersten Mikroskopen (4), die Einblick in Mikrowelten ermöglichten, die bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt dem menschlichen Auge verborgen waren.  
Die Entdeckung der Mikroorganismen und die Annahme, dass sich hinter ihnen möglicherweise die Ursachen einer Vielzahl von Erkrankungen verbarg, stellte eine ungeheuren Angriff für die Sichtweise der hippokratischen Medizin (5) dar, deren Ideen ganz wesentlich auch noch Hahnemanns Denken beeinflusste.  
Waren bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt (epidemische) Erkrankungen der Existenz eine krankhaften Luft (Miasma, Pesthauch) zugeschrieben worden, so veränderte die systematische Erforschung der Mikroorganismen durch Louis Pasteur (6) oder Robert Koch (7) diese frühe vorwissenschaftliche Sichtweise radikal und entgültig.  
So waren gegen Ende des 19. Jhdt. bei einer großen Zahl bekannter (Infektions)Krankheiten die krankheitsauslösenden Mikroorganismen isoliert, und als Krankheitsursache identifiziert.
Dieses Wissen um die Wirkung der pathogener Keime findet sich in den Henle-Koch-Postulaten, deren Aussagen auch heute noch die medizinische Mikrobiologie bestimmen.   *- Ein Erreger muss in jedem einzelnen Infektionsfall anzutreffen sein, und zwar unter den Verhältnissen, welche den pathologischen Veränderungen und dem klinischen Verlauf der Krankheit entsprechen.* *- Der Erreger darf bei anderen Erkrankungen nicht als zufälliger apathogener Keim vorkommen.* *- Mit Reinkulturen des Erregers muss im Experiment ein identisches Krankheitsbild entstehen.*   
Zusammengefasst: Erst durch die Arbeiten der Mikrobiologie sind die Ursachen einer Vielzahl von Erkrankungen - die Infektion eines Organismus mit spezifischen pathogenen Bakterien, Viren oder Pilzen - identifiziert.  
Durch die Anwendung dieses Wissens wurden therapeutische als auch prophylaktische Verfahren möglich, die nicht nur die Medizin, sondern z.B. auch die Lebensmittelqualität bestimmen.    *Die Erkenntnisresistenz der Homöopathen* 
Wie schon oben angesprochen, leitete die Entwicklung der Mikrobiologie mit ihren erfolgreichen Erklärungsansätzen - neben der Virchowschen Zelluarpathologie - den wesentlichen Paradigmenwechsel in der Medizin ein.  
Nicht mehr Schicksal, strafende überirdische Mächte, karmische Schuld oder "schlechte Luft", waren die kaum beherrschbaren Faktoren von Krankheit und Tod. Nicht mehr die Störung einer ominösen "Lebenskraft" bestimmte das therapeutische Denken, sondern die Fragen nach der Störung biochemischer Prozessen auf Zellebene und vor allem auch die Auseinandersetzung mit der mikrobiologischen Lebenswelt.   
Alle diese unbestreitbaren Fakten finden ihre Zusammenfassung in der Bankrotterklärung des DZHÄ.* Die Homöopathie hat keine Mittel in der Auseinandersetzung mit Infektionskrankheiten.*  
Wenn nun Homöopathen die Schutzimpfungen der Wissenschaftsmedizin mit dem simile-Prinzip gleichsetzen, dann ist das allerhöchstens eine rhetorische Finte, um die Gläubigen nicht in ihrem Glauben zu verunsichern. Denn spätestens bei den Hochpotenzen versagt der Vergleich kläglich. Die Homöopathen vertrauen da ganz auf ihre schlecht informierte Kundschaft.  
Ob das allerdings ein redliches Vorgehen ist, überlasse ich Ihrer Entscheidung.     Endnoten   (1) http://www.dzvhae.com/portal/loader....ck_seite=38309   (2) Ätiologie (griech. aitia Ursache, logos Lehre) Lehre von den Krankheitsursachen.  (3) Der Veroneser Arzt Fracastoro brachte um 1550 Infektionskrankheiten mit belebten Ansteckungsstoffen, den sogenannten Seminari morbi (Krankheitssamen) in Verbindung.   (4) Maßgebliche Anteile an der Entwicklung der Mikroskopie hatte u.a. der Niederländer Antonie van Leeuwenhook, der etwa um 1660 erste Bebachtungen von Mikroorganismen mit Hilfe vergrößernder Linsensysteme beschrieb  (5) Hippokratische Medizin, ist, wie der Name schon sagt, auf den antiken Gelehrten und Arzt Hippokrates (460-377 v. Chr.) zurückzuführen. 
Hippokrates erklärte manche Seuchen durch Luftverunreinigungen, den Miasmen. Galenos, der wesentliche Arzt der römischen Antike griff diese Idee auf und schrieb von „üblen Ausdünstungen aus Sümpfen“.  (6,7) Ab 1850 entwickelte sich die mirkrobiologische Forschung mit zunehmendem Tempo.Aloyis Pollender beschrieb 1849 den Milzbrandbazillus, dessen Reinkultur allerdings erst Robert Koch gelang. Den Erreger der menschlichen Tuberkulose fand Koch 1882, den Choleravibrio 1883.
Zur gleichen Zeit erforschte der Chemiker Louis Pasteur wesentliche Grundlagen zur Mikrobiologie und Immunologie der Seuchenerreger. Über die Feststellung, dass die Wirkung von Essigsäurebakterien durch Erhitzen verhindert werden kann, entstand das keimtötende Verfahren der Pasteurisierung, das seinen Namen trägt. 
Pasteur entwickelte später die Schutzimpfung gegen Milzbrand und Tollwut.  
Pasteur und Koch sind als die Begründer der modernen Mikrobiologie wohl die wesentlichsten Naturwissenschaftler des 19. Jhdt.. Ihre Nachfolger, wie Klebs und Löffler isolierten 1883/84 den Erreger der Diphtherie, 1888 fanden Roux und Yersin das Diphtheri-Toxin und 1890 stellte Emil von Behring das Diphtherie-Heilserum vor.

----------


## Justitia

@ Pianoman,   

> Zusammengefasst: Erst durch die Arbeiten der Mikrobiologie sind die Ursachen einer Vielzahl von Erkrankungen - die Infektion eines Organismus mit spezifischen pathogenen Bakterien, Viren oder Pilzen - identifiziert.

 Diese Erkenntnisse führten dann ja zum Einsatz der Antibiotika. Wenn ich mir jetzt zum Beispiel das Penicillin anschaue, dann ist dies doch ein Schimmelpilz. Das heißt, man nimmt einen sehr mächtigen Pilz um eine pathologische Bakterienansammlung zu vernichten. Pilze und Bakterien sind innerhalb des menschlichen Organismus so etwas wie natürliche Gegenspieler.
Der eingebrachte Pilz tötet aber auch gesunde (nützliche) Bakterien. Das bedeutet doch, dass sich in meinem Körper jetzt ein sehr mächtiger Pilz befindet. Woher nimmt man denn die Gewissheit, dass dies auf Dauer nicht zu gravierenden Schädigungen führt, da man der vorhandenen Bakterienpopulation einen mächtigen Gegenspieler gegenübergesetzt hat? 
Innerhalb der Schulmedizin beschäftigt man sich nicht intensiv mit "Pilzgeschehen". Man kann doch nicht einfach so tun, als hätte man nicht einen mächtigen Mikroorganismus zur Bekämpfung eines anderen mächtigen Mikroorganismus (pathologische Bakterie) eingesetzt, und dann davon ausgehen, als würde sich dieser Mikroorganismus (Schimmelpilz) dann nicht mehr im Organismus befinden.
Warum bekämpft man nicht pathologische Bakterien mit gesunden Bakterien? Gesunde Bakterien wie z.B. Kolibakterium vom Stamm Nisse (Mutaflor). Wenn es gelingt krank gegen gesund zu tauschen, greift man doch viel weniger in die Körpereigene Balance ein. 
Es mag ja sein, dass es manchmal schnell gehen muß, aber im Normalfall könnte man doch durchaus erst mal die Variante gesundes Bakterium gegen krankes Bakterium einsetzen. Oder auch gesunder Pilz gegen krankmachender Pilz. 
Innerhalb der Sanum Therapie wird z.B genau dies versucht. Dies gehört dem Bereich der Isopathie an. Heilen durch gleiches.

----------


## Christiane

Penicillin ist kein Pilz, sondern lediglich dessen Stoffwechselprodukt. Das ist ein Unterschied! Außerdem gilt für Pilze das Gleiche wie für Bakterien: nicht jeder ist ein pathogener Keim. Penicillin wird heute übrigens auch synthetisch hergestellt. 
Deine Idee, gute gegen schlechte Bakterien auszutauschen, ist zwar ein guter Ansatz. Aber: erstens traust du deinem Immunsystem wenig zu. Solange du dich vernünftig ernährst, wird es dich den Großteil des Jahres gesund halten. Eine vorbeugende Zufuhr von "gesunden" Bakterien wird daher wohl meistens überflüssig sein. Zweitens kommen die guten Bakterien im Falle einer Infektion zu spät, dann muß es schnell gehen. Du kannst dann nicht Stunden abwarten, bis die Herrschaften im Darm landen und die pathogenen Kollegen auffressen. Penicillin ist dann die bessere Waffe. Solange man keine Allergie hat, ist es auch nicht sooo schädlich zum Körper. Es gehen zwar auch körpereigene Bakterien flöten, aber nach der Antibiotikagabe ist die Darmflora oft von selbst bald wieder aufgebaut. Evl kann in krassen Fällen, wo Penicillin oft angesetzt werden muß, die Darmflora künstlich aufgebaut werden, aber erst danach. Zeitgleich oder vor der Infektion macht es m.E. nur wenig Sinn.

----------


## urologiker

100% Zustimmung, Christiane. 
Es ist doch wirklich ganz besonders bemerkenswert und ich muß mich wiederholen: nun wird also auch gegen Antibiotika, diesen ebenfalls extrem segensreichen Medikamenten, argumentiert und dabei nicht gegen ein x-beliebiges, sondern ausgerechnet gegen eines der ältesten und allerbesten und -potentesten: das Penicillin. 
Kann mir jemand sagen, weshalb von Alternativikern immer genau das infrage gestellt wird, was praktisch den Stolz der schulmedizinischen Geschichte darstellt :Huh?:  
logiker, perplex  :Shocked:

----------


## katzograph

Hallo Urologiker,    

> 100% Zustimmung, Christiane.  
> Kann mir jemand sagen, weshalb von Alternativikern immer genau das infrage gestellt wird, was praktisch den Stolz der schulmedizinischen Geschichte darstellt 
> logiker, perplex

 so ganz genau kann ich Dir das auch nicht sagen. Ich vermute, es ist ein normales menschliches Verhalten. Es gibt einen großen deutschen Autokonzern, der ganz viele verschiedene und gute Autos baut. In fast allen Modellen ist immer ein ganz bestimmtes Teil eingebaut, das zu 90 % bei 80tausend Km kaputt geht. Das erwähnen sie natürlich nicht in ihren Hochglanzprospekten (ich sag auch nichts, will ja keinen Verleumdungsprozess riskieren). Wen jetzt also ein Fahrer einer anderen Marke sein Urteil über die Konkurrenz abgeben soll, dann wird er wahrscheinlich sagen: " Jaja, ganz nette Autos, aber...... dieses Teil....!"
Damit hat er unzweifelhaft recht, aber wenn man die Relationen betrachtet, sieht das ganz anders aus: Nach 80.000 km darf schon mal was kaputt gehen, es ist auch nur ein ganz kleines und billiges Teil, das schnell ausgetauscht ist und ansonsten keinen Einfluß auf die Qualität des jeweiligen Autos hat. So stelle ich mir das auch in diesem Fall vor. Es gibt keine wirkliche Ablehnung durch die Alternativen, der Fehler oder Mangel ist auch kein sehr bedeutender, aber er ist da und wird schamvoll und standhaft von der Medizin verschwiegen, als ob er dadurch sich in Luft auflösen würde. Und wer es wagt, das zu erwähnen ist natürlich nicht gern gesehen in den Medizinerkreisen. Und wenn der, der den Finger in die Wunde legt, kein Mediziner ist, tut offensichtlich seine Kritik doppelt weh und muß besonders hart bekämpft werden. Also offensichtlich sehr menschliche Reaktionen auf beiden Seiten. Macht aber aus einer Diskussion machmal doch schnell einen Streit.
Schade drum. 
Gruß
Katzograph

----------


## StarBuG

Ich finde es immer wieder belustigend, wie Menschen gegen die Schulmedizin wettern, gegen Impfungen oder Antibiotika. 
Aber wenn sie dann schwer krank sind, dann wird nicht zu Bachblüten gegriffen.... NEIN.... dann kommen die Antibiotika 
Wären diese alternativen Kritiker doch mal konsequent, wenn es drauf ankommt.
Nämlich mit ihrer bakteriellen Hirnhautentzündung....
Globuli schaden doch viel weniger als Antibiotika, und man denke erst an all die Nebenwirkungen.... 
*Ironie aus*

----------


## urologiker

Im Grunde haben sich die Nicht-Schulmediziner mit dem Begriff der Alternativ-Medizin so richtig ein Ei ins Nest gelegt.
Denn von einer echten Alternative zur Schulmedizin kann keiner reden, der ernst genommen werden will (s. obiger Beitrag von Starbug)! 
Ich will ja gar nicht in Abrede stellen, dass die sog. Alternativmedizin ihre Daseinsberechtigung hat (denn sonst wäre sie nicht so verbreitet), jedoch ist ihre Wirkungsweise nur aus spiritueller Sichtweise erklärbar und deshalb eben für Argumente von Vertretern der Wissenschaft generell unzugänglich.  Die Medizinkritiker kommen und gehen. Die Medizin bleibt. (Gerhard Kocher)

----------


## Tuscany

> und genau deshalb ist es eine Milchmädchenrechnung.

  
Was Impfungen betrifft sollte man sich Rat bei Leuten holen,die nicht an der Verabreichung verdienen und dann Entscheidungen treffen.
Sonst rechnet das Milchmädchen den eigenen Profit aus. 
T

----------


## Tuscany

> Im Grunde haben sich die Nicht-Schulmediziner mit dem Begriff der Alternativ-Medizin so richtig ein Ei ins Nest gelegt.
> Denn von einer echten Alternative zur Schulmedizin kann keiner reden, der ernst genommen werden will (s. obiger Beitrag von Starbug)! 
> Ich will ja gar nicht in Abrede stellen, dass die sog. Alternativmedizin ihre Daseinsberechtigung hat (denn sonst wäre sie nicht so verbreitet), jedoch ist ihre Wirkungsweise nur aus spiritueller Sichtweise erklärbar und deshalb eben für Argumente von Vertretern der Wissenschaft generell unzugänglich.   Die Medizinkritiker kommen und gehen. Die Medizin bleibt. (Gerhard Kocher)

  
Uri, 
für manche Menschen ist die Schulmedizin die Alternative, auch wenn du das im Moment  nicht verstehst. 
Globuli habe ich auch zu Hause, sind sehr  preiswert für kastrierte  Kater und funktioniert. Versuch` mal einer Katze eine Pharmapille einzugeben --schlicht unmöglich! 
Vielleicht fehlt auch der Schulmedizin ein bisschen Spiritualität. Menschen wollen doch nicht wie defekte Autos behandelt werden. 
Neuropsychoimmunologie!?? 
Die meisten betreiben doch eher Komplementärmedizin. Alternative sind doch eher HPs´. 
Immer offen bleiben für alles, denn der Weg ist das Ziel!
(Das Leben führt dich dahin, wo es dich hin haben will.) 
Warum gehen Kranke zu HP oder Alternativen? Vielleicht, weil die gut zuhören?
Wäre Schulmedizin so unfehlbar, würde keiner freiwillig woanders hinlaufen wollen. 
Die die enttäuscht sind von konventioneller Therapie sitzen oft irgendwann beim HP im Wartezimmer und  erwarten dort Wunder. 
Jeder hat seine Daseinsberechtigung. Antibiotika ist im Notfall okay, kann aber auch selber krank machen (Resistenzbildung  und dann?). 
Manchmal denke ich, dass jeder auf einem Auge blind ist. 
Aber, Du hast Humor und wirst sehen und zuhören lernen- ganz wichtig! 
T

----------


## Tuscany

> Im Grunde haben sich die Nicht-Schulmediziner mit dem Begriff der Alternativ-Medizin so richtig ein Ei ins Nest gelegt.
> Denn von einer echten Alternative zur Schulmedizin kann keiner reden, der ernst genommen werden will (s. obiger Beitrag von Starbug)! 
> Ich will ja gar nicht in Abrede stellen, dass die sog. Alternativmedizin ihre Daseinsberechtigung hat (denn sonst wäre sie nicht so verbreitet), jedoch ist ihre Wirkungsweise nur aus spiritueller Sichtweise erklärbar und deshalb eben für Argumente von Vertretern der Wissenschaft generell unzugänglich.   Die Medizinkritiker kommen und gehen. Die Medizin bleibt. (Gerhard Kocher)

  
Uri, 
Homöopathie wirkt bei Katzen. Meinst Du, die wirkt über Spiritualiät? 
Dann sollte doch die Schulmedizin umsteigen, denn das wäre eine preiswerte Möglichkeit zu behandeln und die kranken Kassen zu sanieren. Dafür sollte man dann das Gehalt der Ärzte verdoppeln.  :shy_flower: 
Nebenwirkungen  der Spiritualität wären gewiß auch gering. 
T.

----------


## StarBuG

Das Problem der Schulmedizin ist die mangelnde Zeit für den Patienten. 
Wenn jeder Arzt 30 Min Zeit für jeden Patienten hätte,
würden sich die meisten Patienten in der Schulmedizin sehr gut aufgehoben fühlen.
Zeit ist der Vorteil, den Homöopathen haben.
Jeder Patient bekommt 60-120 Minuten Zeit (wird ja auch privat bezahlt),
alleine das gibt dem Patienten schon das Gefühl, das sich jemand wirklich um ihn kümmert. 
In einer Arztpraxis stehen pro Patient ca. 4-6 Minuten zur Verfügung.
Das sich die Meisten einfach "abgefertigt" fühlen, ist da durchaus verständlich. 
Ein durchschnittlicher Hausarzt behandelt 60-100 Patienten am Tag.
Leider hat ein Tag nur 24 Stunden und auch Ärzte wollen mal Feierabend haben.
Wenn ein Arzt mit einem Patienten ein 20 minütiges Gespräch führt, muss er diese Zeit bei anderen Patienten einsparen. 
So ist nun mal unser Gesundheitssystem.
Schade eigentlich 
Gruß 
Michael

----------


## Anjolie

Eigentlich beteilige ich mich nicht gerne an solche Diskussionen, weil Leute die sich sowas von sicher sind, dass Homöopathie das Wundermittel der Nation ist auf ihre Meinung beharren.
Was sie allerdings niemals beantworten - da sieht man auch in diesem Thread - was macht ihr bitte wenn ihr schwerkrank seid? Wie hier als Beispiel gebracht wurde, wenn die bakterielle Hirnhautentzündung da ist? Schluckt ihr dann auch eure Globulis? Nein? Dann ist das böse Antibiotikum und der böse Onkel Doktor der Schulmedizin plötzlich doch nicht mehr so böse? 
Aber wartet, ach nee, ganz vergessen, ihr bekommt sowas ja garnicht, da ihr euch mit Globulis vor so bösen Krankheiten schützt.....

----------


## Anjolie

Wasich vielleicht auch noch erwähnen sollte, ich hab selbst als Kind homöopathische Mittelchen bekommen, Symbioflor Tropfen und die ach so tollen Meditonsin tropfen, die einer Infektionskrankheit ja so toll vorbeugen und in Wirklichkeit garnix bringen.. 
Glaubt man an sowas wirkt es mit Sicherheit auch.. Siehe Placeboeffekt.. Ich kann mir auch einreden, dass mein Schnitzel mit Pommes heilende Kräfte hat, hat es dann sicherlich auch..

----------


## Patientenschubser

Das mit dem Schnitzel werde ich mir merken! Was für eine Klasse Idee... 
Ansonsten gilt bei mir wie immer:
Homöopathie ist Hokuspokus mit Wasser in Gläschen und Zuckerkügelchen in Verpackungen mit verschiedenen Aufdrucken.
Keine Wirkstoffe nachgewiesen - keine Wirkstoffe drin! 
Das seltsame Beispiel mit den Tieren mag ich nimmer hören und lesen!
Es ist einfach Quatsch!

----------


## Tuscany

Symbioflor ist kein homöopathisches Mittel, sondern ein Bakterienpräparat zur Symbioselenkkung. 
Einigie Kasser übernehme die Kosten für Homöopathie. Die BKK`s und die Securvita haben Kassenarzt-Homöopathie-Verträge geschlossen. 
Und denen, die nicht an Homöopathie hier "glauben", sage ich, sie funktioniert.
Ich bin eine 15 Jahre alte Sinusitis losgeworden. 
Allas möglich wurde vorher probiert ( auch erfolglos Schulmedizin) und hatte nichts gebracht. Es muss jeder seinen Weg finden, aber in der Tat wäre es sinnvoll, wenn allg. Menschen und nicht Krankheiten behandelt werden würden und alle Ärzte mehr Zeit hätten.
Außerdem ist die Homöopathie eine sehr preiswerte Methode.
Aber bleibt ruhig kritisch, ich bin kritisch gegen die vielen Phamapillen, die oft mehr Nebenwirkungen als Wirkungen haben.
Im Notall ist eine Antibiotikum schon angebracht und das würde auch ein Homöopath abschätzen und verordnen.   

> Eigentlich beteilige ich mich nicht gerne an solche Diskussionen, weil Leute die sich sowas von sicher sind, dass Homöopathie das Wundermittel der Nation ist auf ihre Meinung beharren.
> Was sie allerdings niemals beantworten - da sieht man auch in diesem Thread - was macht ihr bitte wenn ihr schwerkrank seid? Wie hier als Beispiel gebracht wurde, wenn die bakterielle Hirnhautentzündung da ist? Schluckt ihr dann auch eure Globulis? Nein? Dann ist das böse Antibiotikum und der böse Onkel Doktor der Schulmedizin plötzlich doch nicht mehr so böse? 
> Aber wartet, ach nee, ganz vergessen, ihr bekommt sowas ja garnicht, da ihr euch mit Globulis vor so bösen Krankheiten schützt.....

   
Ja, ganz recht, Schulmedizin hat ihre Erfolge, aber, bei chronischen Erkrankungen ist sie leider ziemlich erfolglos!
Antibiotikum im Notall ist völlig berechtigt, aber nicht die Verordnung bei jedem banalen Infekt.
Die meisten Homöopathen sind auch erst mal Schulmediziner, aber welche, die ev. begriffen habe, dass eine zu häufige Anwendung von Antibiotika zu den gefürchteten Resistenzen führt.
Ich glaube, Ihr beharrt lieber auf Eurer Meinung zu komplementären Verfahren, die Ihr im Grunde gar nicht kennt.   

> Das mit dem Schnitzel werde ich mir merken! Was für eine Klasse Idee... 
> Ansonsten gilt bei mir wie immer:
> Homöopathie ist Hokuspokus mit Wasser in Gläschen und Zuckerkügelchen in Verpackungen mit verschiedenen Aufdrucken.
> Keine Wirkstoffe nachgewiesen - keine Wirkstoffe drin! 
> Das seltsame Beispiel mit den Tieren mag ich nimmer hören und lesen!
> Es ist einfach Quatsch!

  
Ja, und welche Pharmapille heilt denn bitte? Hast Du Asthma gibt es bronchienerweiternde Pillen. werden die abgesetzt ist das Asthma immer noch da. 
Da nehme ich doch lieber Globuli mit Informationen, denn es ist richtig, dass in den hohen Potenzen kein Wirkstoff. sondern nur die Information drin ist.
Aber, um so höher potenziert, um so besser die Wirkung.
Wer das Prinzip der Homöopathie verstanden hat, kann das auch nachvollziehen, der Rest soll doch weiter Vioxx und Co. nehmen, auch die Pharmaindustirie will schließlich leben ( auch von den Nebenwirkungen)!

----------


## StarBuG

Also verzichtest du bei Asthma auf dein bronchienerweiterndes Spray, da Globuli dein Asthma geheilt haben? 
Wenn ja, welche Globuli heilen denn Asthma?
Würde mich als Kinderarzt echt interessieren. 
Ne Studie hätte ich dafür aber schon gerne.
Ob ein Hund mit angeblichem Asthma durch Globuli geheilt wurde,
ist für mich kein Argument. 
Gruß 
Michael

----------


## Muschel

> Einigie Kasser übernehme die Kosten für Homöopathie. Die BKK`s und die Securvita haben Kassenarzt-Homöopathie-Verträge geschlossen.

 Ja leider. Soviel zum Thema "krankes Gesundheitssystem"!   

> Und denen, die nicht an Homöopathie hier "glauben", sage ich, sie funktioniert.
> Ich bin eine 15 Jahre alte Sinusitis losgeworden.

 Aha. Und womit genau bist Du sie losgeworden?   

> Ja, ganz recht, Schulmedizin hat ihre Erfolge, aber, bei chronischen Erkrankungen ist sie leider ziemlich erfolglos!
> Antibiotikum im Notall ist völlig berechtigt, aber nicht die Verordnung bei jedem banalen Infekt. 
> Ich glaube, Ihr beharrt lieber auf Eurer Meinung zu komplementären Verfahren, die Ihr im Grunde gar nicht kennt.

 Was gibt Dir das Recht zu sagen, die Schulmedizin ist bei chron. Erkrankungen ziemlich erfolglos? Nur weil Du angeblich 15 Jahre mit was auch immer gegen Deine Sinusitis gekämpft hast?  
Wir beharren hier solange, bis einer aus der alternativen Ecke mal mit Fakten kommt. Studien, die wissenschaftlich anerkannt sind. Keine Eigenversuche mit Zuckerwasser. 
Im übrigen beharrst Du doch auch auf der Homöopathie. 
Gleiches Recht für alle, oder?   

> Da nehme ich doch lieber Globuli mit Informationen, denn es ist richtig, dass in den hohen Potenzen kein Wirkstoff. sondern nur die Information drin ist.

 Ich lach mich schlapp. Sorry, aber wer solch einen Mist wirklich glaubt, dem ist nicht mehr zu helfen. War die Sinusitis vielleicht einfach ein Schnupfen?  
Sprechen die Kügelchen seit neuestem zu einem? Informationen, tsts.    

> Aber, um so höher potenziert, um so besser die Wirkung.
> Wer das Prinzip der Homöopathie verstanden hat, kann das auch nachvollziehen, der Rest soll doch weiter Vioxx und Co. nehmen, auch die Pharmaindustirie will schließlich leben ( auch von den Nebenwirkungen)!

 Vielleicht ist es an Dir vorbeigegangen, auch auch die Globuli und Co. werden von einer sehr großen Pharmalobby vertreten. Meinst Du nicht, daß auch diese Damen und Herren leben möchten? 
Gruß, Andrea

----------


## StarBuG

Wir kommen hier wieder vom Thema ab. 
Hier geht es nicht um Homöopathie sondern um Impfkritik. 
Bitte zurück zum Thema, sonst muss ich das Thema schließen 
Gruß 
Michael

----------


## Pianoman

Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier... 
- Informationen ohne Informationsträger und -Speichermechanismus...
- Geldgierige Pharmahersteller, die uns systematisch vergiften... 
- Schulmedizinisches Versagen bei chronischen Prozessen...
- Alternativheilerische Rettung bei eben diesen... 
- Kritiker haben keine Ahnung von den Methoden... 
Hey, Bullshit-Bingo, sag ich jetzt einfach mal. Alle Klischees vorhanden.  
Aber es erstaunt immer wieder, wie sehr die Realität an bestimmten Zeitgenossen völlig vorbei geht. 
Mit Homöopathika werden derzeit in Europa etwa *1 Milliarde Euro Umsatz* gemacht.
Und wenn es nach den Herstellern gehen würde, gerne mehr.  
Aber denen ein konkretes wirtschaftliches Interesse zu unterstellen, wo kämen wir da hin? 
Das sind alles Menschenfreunde, die selbstverständlich gerne über die Wirkstofffreiheit ihrer Arzneien Auskunft geben, die für jedes Arzneimittel umfangreiche Wirksamkeitsstudien vorlegen können, die sich selbstverständlich den selben Anforderungen unterwerfen, die auch die "Böse Schulmedizin" herstellende Pharmaindustrie erfüllen muss. Na klar doch.     
Den Blödsinn von der materieunabhängigen Information in Hochpotenzen nimmt eigentlich keiner, der auch nur geringes Interesse daran hat, ernstgenommen zu werden, heute noch in den Mund. 
Abgesehen vielleicht von Harald Walach, der mit seiner "Weak Quantum Theory" jenseits seiner Wunschvorstellungen bisher nur bewiesen hat, dass ein Psychologe und Philosoph beim der Anwendung höherer Mathematik mit ziemlicher Sicherheit jedem Physiker unterlegen ist. 
Aber es ist ja schön, wenn man eine eigene Theorie hat, auch wenn sie nicht funktioniert.  
Alle "seriösen" Erklärungsmodelle der Homöopathie kaprizieren sich heute auf den placebogestützten Selbstheilungprozess, der durch das Setting der homöopathischen Behandlung initiiert wird. Damit ist die Homöopathie nichts anderes, als das Ritual des hintermongolischen Steppenschamanen.   
Die Frage ist also nicht mehr, wie die Homöopathie wirkt (das tut sie nämlich nicht), sondern vielmehr, wie ich den Patienten davon überzeuge, dass die Hömoöpathie wirkt.   
Den Rest macht (zumindest bei banalen Befindlichkeitsstörungen) die Selbstsuggestion des Patienten.
Allerdings, eine schwerwiegende chronische Krankheit hat noch kein Homöopath je heilen können.  
So beschränkt sich auch die Frau Witt von der Berliner Charité, bei der Verkündigung der Ergebnisse der mit annähernd 4000 Patienten umfangreichsten ihrer Geldverschwendungs-Studien, auf die lapidare Feststellung: Wer Homöopathika einnimmt, fühlt sich besser... 
 Ein dreifaches Hurra auf diese Forschungsleistung !   
Und weil das Ganze so offensichtlich ist, ist bei den Briten mittlerweile, nachdem sie in den letzte  10 Jahren ordentlich Homöopathie betrieben haben, der Verstand wieder aufgetaucht, und man verabschiedet sich jetzt von den Globulisten; zumindest im öffentlichen Gesundheitssystem. Placebo allein ist eben etwas zuwenig. 
Was bleibt noch anzumerken ?  
Ach ja, es ist immer noch ein Trugschluß, aus dem möglichen Versagen der Schulmedizin den Beweis abzuleiten, dass dann zwangsläufig die Alternativheilerei funktioniert.  
Und um die Kurve zur Impfkritik zu bekommen:  
Es gibt immer noch keine homöopathische Arznei, die in der Lage wäre, eine Immunantwort zu provozieren. 
Es sei denn, man rechnet anaphylaktische Zustände nach überdosiertem Rhus tox. D6 dazu.

----------


## urologiker

zu dem Titelthema s. auch den Beitrag zur Schweinegrippe  :Peinlichkeit: )

----------


## Livia

Hallo alle! 
Ich habe die Beitraege hier schon seit einiger Zeit gelesen - aber noch nie etwas geschrieben. Aus aktuellen Anlass - einem sehr traurigen Anlass - moechte ich mich jetzt doch zur Impfkritik aeussern. 
Ich arbeite an einer Einrichtung fuer schwer- und mehrfachbehinderte Erwachsene. Letzen Herbst hatten wir natuerlich die Diskussion ob unsere Bewohner geimpft werden sollen. Unser Hausarzt hat allen Eltern unserer Bewohner nahegelegt die Impfung machen zu lassen.  
ABER - meine Kolleginnen sind ueberwiegend sehr "alternativ" und lehnen solch "gefaehrliche" Dinge wie Impfen natuerlich ab. Eine meiner Kolleginnen hat also die Mutter einer Bewohnerin (eine junge Frau) geraten ihre Tochter nicht impfen zu lassen. Die Mutter hat auf diese Rat gehoert. 
Im Dezember hatten wie die Schweinegrippe in der Einrichtung und die junger Frau aus meiner Gruppe erkrankte daran. Der Krankheitsverlauf was schwierig - die junge Frau was den ganzen Dezember in der Klinik - Lungenenzuendung, Pilz in der Luge....usw. Alles Folgen der Erkankung an H1N1.  
Anfang Januar kam sie dann in die Einrichtung zurueck mit der Prognose dass sie wahrscheinlich in absehbarer Zeit sterben wird. 
Letze Woche am Freitag hat die junge Frau Fieber bekommen und ist am Montag morgen verstorben. Sie war 22 Jahre alt. 
Die Impfung haette ihr in keinster Weise geschadet - und haette sie die Impfung bekommen - dann waere sie jetzt so gesund wie vor ihrer Erkrankung. 
Bei der Beerdigung haben meine so alternativen Kollegen furchtbar geweint und beschlossen "es war einfach ihre Zeit und wenn man gehen muss dann muss man gehen." Eine hat sich sogar nicht entbloedet zu sagen es waere ja sowieso die Entscheidung der jungen Frau gewesen zu sterben.  
Mir fehlten schlicht die Worten - und was will man bei soviel Dummheit auch noch sagen... 
So, das war jetzt mein Beitrag zur Impfkritik.

----------


## StarBuG

Traurige Geschichte Livia, 
alternative Medizin und Impfkritik ist so lange "gut", so lange man gesund bleibt. 
Vielleicht bringt das den Einen oder Anderen hier zum nachdenken. 
Gruß 
Michael

----------


## Polarbear

@ Livia.
Zwei Dinge sind grenzenlos, das Universum und die menschliche Dummheit;
beim ersteren bin ich mir nicht so sicher. 
Dieses Zitat stammt von Albert Einstein, also von jemanden, der an den Fortschritt geglaubt hat, ohne dabei fortschrittshörig zu werden. 
Ich habe in meiner beruflichen Karriere sehr oft in Einrichtungen, wie der von dir
beschriebenen tätig werden müssen, der Ausdruck der alternativen Betreuer
hieß dann immer "Schlechter AZ" (Allgemeinzustand). 
Manchmal muss man sich gegen die Kollegen durchsetzen ggfs. mit Hilfe
des Amtsarztes und gegen die "Kollegen" sollte man Anzeige stellen gem.
§ 340 StGB. (Körperverletzung im Amt) in mittelbarer Täterschaft: 
lg Polarbear

----------


## Livia

> @ Livia.
> Zwei Dinge sind grenzenlos, das Universum und die menschliche Dummheit;
> beim ersteren bin ich mir nicht so sicher. 
> Dieses Zitat stammt von Albert Einstein, also von jemanden, der an den Fortschritt geglaubt hat, ohne dabei fortschrittshörig zu werden. 
> Ich habe in meiner beruflichen Karriere sehr oft in Einrichtungen, wie der von dir
> beschriebenen tätig werden müssen, der Ausdruck der alternativen Betreuer
> hieß dann immer "Schlechter AZ" (Allgemeinzustand). 
> Manchmal muss man sich gegen die Kollegen durchsetzen ggfs. mit Hilfe
> des Amtsarztes und gegen die "Kollegen" sollte man Anzeige stellen gem.
> ...

 Hallo Polarbear, 
du hast Recht - soziale Berufe scheinen solche Menschen geradezu magisch anzuziehen. Was mich absolut erstaunt ist, dass man aus solchen Dingen nicht lernt! Wenn wir naechsten Herbst die gleiche Diskussion haben dann werden die gleichen Mitarbeiten die gleichen argumente gegen das Impfen bringen.  
Leider kann man gegen solche Dinge nur sehr wenig machen. Die Entscheidung in dem Fall lag bei der Mutter und diese Mutter hat eben auf einen schlechten Rat gehoert. Also jemanden direkt verantwortlich zu machen ist sehr schwierig. 
Was ich auch als absolute frustrierend empfinde ist das voellige Verweigern fakten zu sehen.....man kann diesen Menschen alle Belege und Beweise der Welt bringen und sie sehen nur was sie sehen wollen.  
Es gibt Tage an denen ich ganz tief durchatmen und dann aus dem Zimmer gehen muss um mich erst einmal zu beruhigen. 
Danke fuer Dein Feedback! 
Livia

----------


## Livia

> Traurige Geschichte Livia, 
> alternative Medizin und Impfkritik ist so lange "gut", so lange man gesund bleibt. 
> Vielleicht bringt das den Einen oder Anderen hier zum nachdenken. 
> Gruß 
> Michael

  
Hallo Michael, 
danke fuer Deine Antwort. Ja, ich hoffe auch, dass vielleicht ein paar Leute beschliessen nachzudenken bevor sie anderen solche Ratschlaege geben - und natuerlich auch was sie fuer sich selber entscheiden. 
Livia

----------


## unglücksrabe

ehrlich gesagt finde ich es schade, dass es in deutschland keine impfpflicht gibt. ich mein, wenn man sich mal die zahlen der erkrankten meinetwegen an polio anguckt, da sieht man doch mehr als deutlich, dass impfungen etwas bringen. es sind vor der einführung der oralen impfung allein in deutschland rund 10000 menschen an polio erkrankt, danach waren es glaub weniger als hundert. und seit der einführung der subkutanen impfung gegen polio sind es weniger als 10!!!
um hier zum ende zu kommen. wenn man die zahlen mal untereinander vergleicht, fällt auf, dass sie sehr gesunken sind. und wenn man dann mal darüber nachdenkt, dass es vor der einführung noch ungefähr 10000 körperlich behinderte aufgrund der krankheit gab und jetzt weniger als 10 dann kann ich nur sagen, impfen lassen. 
vielleicht gibts ja doch irgendwann mal eine impfpflicht in deutschland, so wie es in anderen ländern auch ist.

----------


## Shamana

Hallo, ich habe heute auf der Suche nach Antworten, aufmerksam diese Diskussion verfolgt und immer noch keine Antworten auf meine fragen gefunden. Ich bin für impfen, aber es gibt so viele Fragen? Ist JEDE Impfung sinnvoll? Jede die es gibt? Macht man da unterschiede? Welche Krankheit hat harmlose Verläufe, welche hat Folgeschäden?
Tetanus und Polio OK. Was ist das mit den Masern? Ist da was dran, oder hat der Fall von dem 27 Jährigen in München doch eher an seinen anderen Grunderkrankungen inklusive Maserninfekt den Tod gefunden. Hätte er als gesunder Mensch ohne andere Gunderkrankungen den Tod gefunden? Oder Pertussis was ist da dran? Was ist mit Diphterie? Ist es wahr, das man das haben kann ohne dass es erkannt wird als Diphterie, oder stimmt es dass es eher nur schlimm ist wenn man sich in Ausahmesituationen befindet wie Hunger und Mangel an Hygiene ect? Stimmt es dass man Diphterie im Krankheitsfall auch mit Antibiotika heilen kann ohne Folgeschäden? Pneumokokken sinnvoll? Ich bin total verunsichert, ich würde gerne alles impfen aber ist das richtig? Ich finde keine richtige Studie die mir Gewissheit gibt, wenn es um Impfstoffe geht. OK ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich kein guter Googlemeister bin. Gibt es wirklich gute Bücher ? Ohne dass Menschen da einfach nur Ihre persönliche Meinung einem auf das Auge drücken. Ich würde gerne was "nüchternes" lesen.  
Ich glaube an den Willen und das positive Denken, aber vertraue voll und ganz der Mikrobiologie und Froschung. Eine gesunde nüchterne Mischung aus beidem wäre Super. Wo gibt es wirklich welchen Nachweis ect. 
Euere neuzugängerin Shamana

----------


## Pianoman

@Selbstheilung  
Ihre Meinung in Ehren, aber der Betreiber der in Ihrem Beitrag verlinkten (und von mir gelöschten) Website, Dr. Steffen Rabe, ist ein bekannter *Impfgegner / Homöopath*, der u.a. auch das sogenannte *"Wuppertaler Manifest*" unterzeichnet hat. 
Bei esowatch hat man sich umfänglich mit den Autoren und dem Manifest beschäftigt.  *klick*  
@Shamana 
Zum Thema Impfen gibt es im Internet vorwiegend Blödsinn zu lesen, der in seiner geballten Form dann doch Verunsicherungen hinterlassen kann. 
Seriös informiert werden Sie aber  z.B. beim  *Paul Ehrlich Institut (PEI)* beim *Robert Koch Institut (RKI)* oder auf privaten Seiten wie *Impfinformationen.de*  
Sollten Sie auf irgendwelchen Websites die Namen der Unterzeichner des o.g. Manifestes lesen, gehen Sie davon aus, dass Sie indoktriniert, manipuliert oder schlicht belogen werden. Gleiches gilt auch für Webseiten oder Publikationen, die sich auf folgende Zeitgenossen berufen:    *Andreas Bachmaier, Max Otto Bruker, Gerhard Buchwald, Friedrich Graf,
Ryke Geerd Hamer, Martin Hirte, Franz Konz, Angelika Kögel-Schauz,
Karl Krafeld, Stefan Lanka, Michael Leitner, Johann Loibner, Eleanor McBean, Wolf-Alexander Melhorn, Anita Petek-Dimmer, Brigitte Rondholz, Ravi Roy und Carola Lage-Roy, Christoph Tautz, Hans Tolzin, Natalie Wohlgemuth* Informationen über die Szene und die Argumente der Impfgegner erhalten Sie hier *klick* , hier *klick* oder hier * klick*

----------


## Shamana

Vielen herzlichen Dank für die nette Info, ich werde es mir mal zu Gemüte führen.

----------


## Pianoman

@Selbstheilung 
Vorab: Sie sollten Claus Fritzsche (und den von ihm betrieben Seiten) nicht unbedingt Glauben schenken.  
Was die staatsanwaltlichen Ermittlungen angeht, so muss darauf hingewiesen werden, dass jede Strafanzeige, sei sie berechtigt oder nicht, staatsanwaltliche Tätigkeit hervorruft. 
Jedem Bürger, selbst Ihnen, könnte es passieren, dass er/sie angezeigt wird/werden, und der Staatsanwalt  in der Sache ermittelt. 
Ob allerdings eine Anklage erhoben wird, steht dabei auf einem ganz anderen Blatt.  
Weiterhin wird die Frage nach Schuld oder Unschuld nicht vom Staatsanwalt, sondern vom Gericht beantwortet.  
Bis das nicht geschehen ist, gilt auch in Deutschland die Unschuldsvermutung. Praktisch bedeutet die Unschuldsvermutung, dass bis zum Beweis des Gegenteils der  Beschuldigte  eines  Strafverfahrens  als Unschuldiger gilt. Der Nachweis der Schuld muss rechtskräftig erfolgen. 
Meister *Fritzsche* (mit seiner Sockenpuppe Rajiv Singh) ist übrigens der Einzige, der im Internet die Mär von der kriminellen Truppe Esowatch vorträgt, und über sein Blog- Netzwerk verteilt.  
Da er aber nicht den Mut hat, dafür offen einzustehen, konstruiert er seine Vorwürfe über diverse Blogs, die er "anonym" betreibt. Nicht zuletzt deswegen - das darf man annehmen - um sich selbst nicht staatsanwaltschaftlichen Ermittlungen wegen *falscher Anschuldigungen* auszusetzen. 
Schaut man sich dann noch die strafrechtlich relevanten Vorwürfe an, die *Fritzsche* zusammenspinnt, so reichen diese  von der *Verletzung von Urheberrechten* (gemeint ist die *ungenehmigte Verwendung von Fotos diverser Quacksalber*) bis zur sogenannten *Schmähkritik,* die *Fritzsche* sehr am Herzen liegt. * 
Wikipedia* sagt dazu:    

> Die *Schmähkritik* ist eine Äußerung, durch welche eine Person verächtlich gemacht werden soll und bei der es nicht mehr um eine Auseinandersetzung in der Sache geht. Allerdings stellt das Bundesverfassungsgericht (BVerfG) wegen der besonderen Bedeutung der Meinungsfreiheit in einer Demokratie an die Einstufung einer Äußerung als _Schmähkritik_  hohe Anforderungen. Der Schutz von Meinungsäußerungen, die sich als  Schmähung Dritter darstellen, tritt hinter dem Persönlichkeitsschutz  zurück. Eine Meinungsäußerung wird dann als Schmähung angesehen, wenn  sie jenseits auch polemischer und überspitzter Kritik in der  Herabsetzung der Person besteht.

 Das Bundesverfassungsgericht meint dazu:    

> _„Eine Meinungsäußerung wird nicht schon wegen ihrer herabsetzenden  Wirkung für Dritte zur Schmähung. Auch eine überzogene und selbst eine  ausfällige Kritik macht für sich genommen eine Äußerung noch nicht zur Schmähung.  Eine herabsetzende Äußerung nimmt vielmehr erst dann den Charakter der  Schmähung an, wenn in ihr nicht mehr die Auseinandersetzung in der  Sache, sondern die Diffamierung der Person im Vordergrund steht (BVerfGE NJW 1991, 95–97 = BVerfGE 82, 272–285).“_

 Warum die Schmähkritik für Fritzsche ein besondere Bedeutung hat, liegt simpel darin begründet, dass dieser Vorwurf das einzige, wenn auch untaugliche Mittel ist, gegen die Esowatch-Biographien vorzugehen. Hinsichtlich der Faktenlage gibt´s an diesen nämlich kaum irgend etwas auszusetzten.   
Der Hintergrund der Kampagne gegen Esowatch ist, dass *Fritzsche* sich auf einem Rachefeldzug gegen seine "Gegner" befindet, zu denen neben *Esowatch Klick* auch die *GWUP* *Klick* oder die *ScienceBlogs* gehören. Das hat in erster Linie damit zutun, dass er sich durch Veröffentlichung zu seiner Person  bei seinen Geschäftsaktivitäten mit esoterischem Inhalten gestört fühlt.
Weiterhin geht es ihm darum, seine Person und seine Blogs in der öffentlichen Beachtung zu halten.   
Wie haltlos Fritzsche Geschwätz tatsächlich ist, hat vor kurzem eine Anfrage der Südwestpresse bei der Berliner Staatsanwaltschaft ergeben: Das "Verfahren" gegen Esowatch ist Ergebnis einer Privatanzeige und ermittelt wird derzeit nicht.   
Ende der Story. 
Noch am Rand angemerkt, Selbstheilung: Auch Sie treten im Schutz der Anonymität auf. In diesem Forum mittlerweile mit dem  vierten oder fünften Nickname. Was soll also das ganze Geschwätz ? 
Nachtrag: Die von mir getätigten Behauptungen, dass der Werbetexter Claus Fritzsche diverse Blogs betreibt, in denen straftrechtlich relevante Vorwürfe gegen Dritte - explizit gegen Esowatch, die GWUP oder ScienecBlogs - erhoben werden, ist natürlich spekulativ (allerdings "hoch wahrscheinlich") und stellt nur meine persönliche Ansicht dar. Jedoch sprechen "starke Indizien" dafür...

----------


## Pianoman

> Tatsache bleibt, das hier eine HONcode zertifizierte Seite als unseriös eingestuft und gelöscht wurde.

  

> *Diese Seite wird zur Zeit grundlegend überarbeitet* -  neben einer grundlegenden inhaltlichen Aktualisierung ist die  mittlerweile erfolgte Akkreditierung durch die Health on net-Foundation (www.hon.ch)  Teil des Projektes, um die Verlässlichkeit der Informationen, die Sie  hier finden, auch extern zertifizieren zu lassen. *Sollte es im Rahmen  dieser Maßnahmen zu einer vorübergehend eingeschränkten Verfügbarkeit  einzelner Artikel kommen, bitte ich Sie schon jetzt um Nachsicht.*

 Da wird der *Herr Rabe* doch nicht vormals Bullshit verfasst haben?  
Fakt ist, dass *Hon Code* Formalkriterien festlegt; z. B. die Nennung der Informations-Quellen. 
Das ist grundsätzlich löblich, sagt nur noch nichts über die Quelle selbst aus. 
Nur kann der Leser jetzt die Herkunft einer Information nachvollziehen und deren Vertrauenswürdigkeit selbst verifzieren.  
Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.   

> HON kann zu keinem Zeitpunkt  für die Richtigkeit und Vollständigkeit der medizinischen Informationen  garantieren. Aber Websites, die im Besitz des HONcode Siegels sind  zeigen, dass sie sich um die Objektivität und Transparenz der  medizinischen Informationen bemühen und diese ihnen wichtig sind.  Zusätzlich  zu den Jahreskontrollen setzen wir sehr auf die *Wachsamkeit der  Internet-Nutzer,* die bei Missachtung eines HONcode Prinzips das HON-Team  benachrichten, denn wir können *nicht das ganze Web prüfen*.  
> Viele  Warnungen und Hinweise werden uns von scharfsichtigen Surfern  übermittelt, die aus bürgerlicher Verantwortung handlen. Wir begrüssen  und fördern diese Hinweise und sehen ihn als einen wesentlichen  Bestandteil der Selbstregulierung und als Beitrag zu unserer Arbeit.

 Schauen wir doch mal, wie sich die HON Code Zertifizierung auf Rabes Website weiterentwickelt.    

> Es geht nicht darum, welche Meinung ich persönlich zu dieser Thematik habe, denn die ist ja nur mein eigener Maßstab.

 Natürlich geht es Ihnen nur darum, Ihre *Meinung* dazustellen. Der weitaus größte Teil der von Ihnen bisher als *Justitia* oder *Ulrike 200, 2000, 20000* verlinkten Seiten diente ausschließlich der Bestätigung Ihrer Weltsicht. 
Es handelt sich schlicht  um "*confirmation bias*" *klick*. 
Denn mehr als eine Meinung haben Sie leider immer noch nicht, vor allem aber keine Ahnung.

----------


## Shamana

Guten morgen.
Also Stiko, PEI und RKI kenne ich schon. Ich wollte nur wissen, ob wirklich ALLE Impfstoffe so sinnig sind. Siehe meine Anfagstext. Meine Oma hatte die Pneumokokkenimpfung bekommen und ist daran 2 Jahre später erkrankt. Man weiss jetzt natürlich nicht wie der Verlauf der Erkrankung OHNE Impfung verlaufen wäre. Gut Influenza OK dass man Impfreaktionen bekommt liegt auf der Hand, die wird generell zu den Erkältungszeiten gegeben und das ist halt nun mal nicht auf die Impfung zurück zu führen. Die einen haben schon was am brodeln die anderen nicht. In erster Linie bin ich ja persönlich der Meinung: Wenn man eine Heilung gegen eine Erkrankung gefunden hat, sollte man diese auch nutzen, denn es gibt genug SCHLIMME Krankheiten auf dieser Welt wo noch keine Heilung gefunden wurde. Also Impfen Ja (Punkt). Aber: helfen sie denn auch wirklich als sicheren Schutz, kann man den Titer vertrauen? Bitte siehe meine Bedenken zu Anfang,ohne umschweife. Ich bin bezüglich des Tilter und Blutuntersuchungen erst skeptisch geworden aufgrund eine Borrelioseerkrankung. Deshalb meine bedenken. Bitte, ich möchte hier niemanden verärgern ich hätte nur gern antworten. Studien über einzelne Wirkungsweisen der einzelnen Impfstoffe würde mir schon reichen.  
Liebe Grüße und Danke im voraus ;O)

----------


## Shamana

Danke ein sehr anschauliches Erlebnis. Ich werde eine Nacht drüber schlafen und mir Gedanken dazu machen. Ich denke impfen schützt vor schlimmeren Verläufen und kann nicht falsch sein. (Wurde denn ihr Sohn auch auf Pneumonie getestet? Mit dem Erstickungsanfall und Auswurf hört sich auch ein bisschen nach Pneumonie an.) Ich bin auch gegen alles durchgeimpft, es stehen nur jetzt ein paar Auffrischungen an und hatte mich verunsichern lassen, aber danke für die Tipps. Habe beim RKI auch noch mal nachgelesen und das war Aufschlussreich.

----------


## Pianoman

@Selbstheilung   

> Auf eine Impfung bezogen wäre die Behauptung: Wenn Sie sich gegen einen  bestimmten Erreger impfen, z.B. Pertussis als Keuchhusten Erreger   (Vokal= Karte E steht für impfen) werden sie keinen Keuchhusten bekommen  (gerade Zahl= kein Keuchhusten; Karte 7 steht für Keuchhusten).

  

> Sie Pianoman, wollen verhindern, dass Jemand die 7 umdreht, und erlauben nur das E umzudrehen.

 Quatsch.  Dummes Geschwätz. Es geht ausschließlich um seriöse Informationen, die in tendenziösen, ideologisch fixierten Blogs nicht vermittelt werden.  
Der angesprochene Dr. Steffen Rabe ist oder war Anthroposoph und behandelt heute homöopathisch.   
Beide Denkrichtungen - die Anthroposophie und die Homöopathie - haben aus ideologischen Gründen erhebliche Schwierigkeiten mit den erkannten naturwissenschaftlichen Grundlagen der Medizin - was sie mehr oder weniger schlecht vertuschen.  
Andererseits können beide die fulminanten Erfolge der Impfprävention - und damit natürlich auch die Korrekheit der naturwissenschaftlichen Grundlagen -  nicht verleugnen, ohne sich lächerlich zu machen.  
Nun muss aber auch die jeweilige Anhängerschaft bedient werden, die natürlich die Bestätigung ihrer Weltsichten - gegen jede rationale Einsicht - erwartet.    
Deswegen werden auf den einschlägigen Websiten bzw. in entsprechenden Publikationen groteske argumentatorische Eiertänze veranstaltet, die letztlich nur zu einem führen, nämlich zur Verunsicherung der Betroffenen. Deren Reaktion ist dann wieder verständlich: "Wenn (angeblich) weder zu Nutzen und Risiko eine eindeutige Position existiert, wenn es (angeblich) so viele ungeklärte Fragen gibt, dann lassen wir es doch besser." 
Das Ergebnis solcher "Informationspolitik" führt dann zu Artikeln wie diesem *Klick* oder diesem *Klick*, diesem *Klick* und diesem *Klick*. Ganz besonders empfehle ich diesen *klick.*  
Sie, Selbstheilung (Ulrike 200,2000,20000, Justitia) suchen, wie auch andere Anhänger des Neoschamanismus und der Do-it-yourself-Heilkunde, nicht die Information, sondern die Bestätigung ihrer Ideologie, in die Impfungen eben nur bedingt passen. 
Ob aber deswegen wirklich eine ernstzunehmende Grundsatzdiskussion darüber geführt werden muss, ob geeimpft werden sollte oder besser nicht, darf bezweifelt werden. *Klick*  
Deshalb gilt auch weiterhin: Medizinisch relevante Informtionen zu Impfungen, Impfempfehlungen und Impfzeitpunkten: *klick*

----------


## Shamana

@ Pianoman und Selbsheilung 
Puh, vielleicht solltet ihr euch mal zum Kaffee treffen, das ist bestimmt interessant..  :Zwinker:  Ihr scheint euch auf einer gewissen Art und Weise zu brauchen..  :Zwinker:   (nicht im ironischen bösen Sinne, sondern verschmitzt gemeint)

----------


## Pianoman

@Shamana  

> Ihr scheint euch auf einer gewissen Art und Weise zu brauchen..

 Sehen Sie, Shamana, ich habe angefangen, Texte gegen den Bullshit der Alternativheiler zu schreiben, weil es zu viele Selbstheilung (aka Ulrike 200,2000,20000 aka Justitia) gibt, die mit der Hartnäckigkeit von Fußpilz in diversen Foren ihre Mischung aus Hybris, Egozentrismus, Naivität und Partikularwissen ausleben.  
Insofern ist es wohl das gleiche Verhältnis, wie es der Hersteller von Canesten zur Fußpilz hat: Man kann ihn bekämpfen, darf aber sicher sein, das er immer wieder kömmet...

----------


## Pianoman

@Selbstheilung 
Es geht um den Namen "Selbstheilung", nicht um Selbstheilung.  
Haben Sie das nicht verstanden?   
Zu viele "Selbstheilung", die dummerweise nicht ausschließlich versuchen, sich selbst zu heilen. Viel häufiger geht es um andere...
Und so wird dann aus "Selbstheilung" schon einmal ein "Andere-Killer".  *Klick* oder  *Klick* oder *Klick *  

> Wie kann es von der *einzigen "Heilform" die es gibt* "zu viel" geben? * Keine* Heilung ist ohne Selbstheilung denkbar.

 Na klar, Selbstheilung. Deswegen krepieren die Ungeimpften und nicht Behandelten auch nicht, gell?

----------

